# Exreme cracking



## Gypsum dude (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey I'm new to this forum. I'm wondering if anyone is having the same problems I am? I hang, hand tape and finish myself, the past couple of months have had a lot of cracks on inside corners, it seem like the mud doesn't bond together and it shrinks like hell. I add no water, straight out of the bucket. Whether it's National Orange or USG green. Both seem like pigeon **** right out the bucket. It seems mor noticeable on the new lite weight 1/2" than on 5/8"( I'm starting to be skeptical of the lite weight rok) tried mixing in 210 dura bond with all purpose and still have problems. When I apply the tape it lays nice and flat on both sides of angle but when it dries it seems to pull the inside crease away from wall!?!? It's driving me nuts, I've been finishing for 27 years and have never had these problems before.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

EEK, sounds like fun


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Your a hand finisher. How are you taping your angles?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Only thing I can think of, is the heavy mud isn't bonding to the tape right at the crease... Bad batch of tape? Happened before. Perhaps it's too heavy, so it's not flowing and filling the gap. User error? Need more details. Weather, temp, drying conditions, how was the hanging?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Pre-fill all voids and tape your angles with THIN mud.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

moore said:


> Pre-fill all voids and tape your angles with THIN mud.


I was thinking something along these lines. With the thin mud, it soaks into the tape a bit and they "fuse". With the heavy mud, the tape is just sitting on top of it, and when the mud dries and shrinks, there isn't anything there to hold the tape.


----------



## Gypsum dude (Jan 12, 2014)

I hang the jobs myself, personally with my helper. Tape with a stiff 5" knife. And I always prefill gaps. But I've noticed the mud cracking in the screw heads, it also seems very brittle when dry. All jobs have had permanent heat. Mud seems dry to me.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

what color USG Green? Is it gray or white?


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Ya thin your mud down a bit. Also try and wipe up to set the tape. For 9ft ceilings on exterior walls I like to split my tape in two pieces instead of 1. Next step is to make sure each coat of mudd is dry. Fans , electric heaters and dehumidifiers. I like my taping jobs to be at around 70 degrees F. Any more then that and you basically shell the outside of the mud and never let the inside dry or cure. Lots of fans. When its super cold outside wait 48 hours before recoating them.


----------



## Gypsum dude (Jan 12, 2014)

Bought it from various suppliers , it all white.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> what color USG Green? Is it gray or white?


You know the gray and white! :thumbup:


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

Gypsum dude said:


> Hey I'm new to this forum. I'm wondering if anyone is having the same problems I am? I hang, hand tape and finish myself, the past couple of months have had a lot of cracks on inside corners, it seem like the mud doesn't bond together and it shrinks like hell. I add no water, straight out of the bucket. Whether it's National Orange or USG green. Both seem like pigeon **** right out the bucket. It seems mor noticeable on the new lite weight 1/2" than on 5/8"( I'm starting to be skeptical of the lite weight rok) tried mixing in 210 dura bond with all purpose and still have problems. When I apply the tape it lays nice and flat on both sides of angle but when it dries it seems to pull the inside crease away from wall!?!? It's driving me nuts, I've been finishing for 27 years and have never had these problems before.


Jipsum dude.


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

If its cracking in the screw heads, sounds like dodgy gear , which aint going to help the cause.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

old tape or something to do with the tape. tape gos bad


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

and ****ing **** tape from the trunk. fun learning experience **** you


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Try taping with durabond to see if the problem stops...Also, pick you up a banjo to start taping with :yes:


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

yep durabond fireplace no cracking.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

when you're taping your corners you need to pre fill basically give her a coat with your what ever you had running your corners with. that's how you get away with one coat.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

eazyrizla said:


> old tape or something to do with the tape. tape gos bad


send him some rizla


----------

